# Symbol blinds noise



## stewart19

Hi,
Has anyone managed to cure the problem of the side and roof blinds that rattle on all but the smoothest roads, mine drive me nuts with the noise. I have tried having them half way up and this does reduce the clatter a little.

Any thoughts???
Thanks
Stewart


----------



## Knauser

Ear plugs :lol: :lol: 

Knauser


----------



## spykal

Hi

it is known as the milk float rattle.... :lol: . Some folks swear by clothes pegs....not sure where you clip them . Ours stop rattling if I pull the side window blinds down and rewind them. I do know that there are a at least a couple of types of window blind ....one sort rattles badly the other not so bad...looks like you drew the short straw  

mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

And me, and me…can I play as well. :lol: :lol: 

I have endured the dreaded rattling show on my Symbol, just about every blind makes a noise, or used to.

I have tried the clothes pegs..no good

I have tried them half way up…no good

I have tried them fully up/closed…no good and also too dark.

The best I’ve come up with at the moment and it does stop 90% of the noise is blue/white tack, you need to place a blob of it on the base and press the blind frame to it, make sure you use enough .

Not the best solution but better than the noise, I have yet to find time to really attack this problem and I’m hoping some other idea’s might come from this thread.

Oh, it is a bit of a nuisance when you park up, you have to go around removing the blue/white tack but it doesn’t take long.

MHS….Rob


----------



## peejay

Same problem when we had our old Symphony. 
We got the blinds re tensioned, it made a difference, but not much. We used to close the small top blinds when travelling which also made a bit of difference and even tried attaching small bulldog clips to the top and bottom of each blind which also cut out a lot of the noise but it was a pain putting them on and taking them off and looked a bit naff.
In the end we just put up with it and turned the radio up.

I'm surprised that the later ones have the problem though, aren't they fitted with the concertina blinds?

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Pete,

I have the latest model, updated furniture etc and they have the roller blinds, it's a shame about the noise though because apart from the blinds, it's very quite.

The blue/white tack will work you just have to position it right, trial and error.

I would have thought they could have come up with something to cure it by now, after all it's not a new problem is it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## stewart19

*blind rattly*

Hi,
Thanks for the comments, like Motorhomersimpson mine is the current model.

So it looks like bluetack is the next thing to try.

I had thought of getting some rubber edging to clip to the plastic blind surrounds, but not been able to source some in a beige sort of colour.

Regards
Stewart


----------



## 96343

Hi its a shame I have to sell my symbol as I've found a cure, a bit of selfadhive rubber stuck to middle of the lower blind and it works



regards john


----------



## 89002

I use rolled up mouse mats to deaden noise in ours. Don't tell the firm i work for that i wasted about 20 that should have been given to customers. Some of those table mats are made from the same material.
We have a bit in the bathroom cupboard glass.
2 bits in the oven door to stop it rattling.
We have 2 bits rolled up to make the glass bit at the side of the oven level and stop spilling coffee.
All the cupboards are lined with them then covered wwith non slip stuff.

will have to try the mousemat in the blinds. lol


----------



## Scotjimland

Blinds, cookers and everything else that rattles is probably due to the fact they are mostly caravan derived where rattles didn't matter ... :?


----------



## machra

*Blinds Rattling*

I also have the new model, 55 reg. I just use a clothes peg on the 2x 'main window' blinds.

I have also just packed the slides for the internal glass window of the cooker with duck tape. This has reduced the rattling 90%. What I thought was the blinds rattling must have been the cooker.


----------



## 89358

When I bought the Duetto last year I joined the A/S owners Club. I ordered a technical sheet on this very issue. 

The Club, A/S approved method would appear to be to dismantle the blind, unravel it and remove the sprung end. You then need to find an appropriate sized piece of hose. Cut it length ways and place if over the spring beacause that is what rattles inside the metal tube of the blind.
Replace the end and rewind the blind, retension it and replace it back in the frame and test. Once you have done all the blinds go for a test run.

I have only done this on one blind so far which was sticking, I don't get too many rattles unless I pump up the Airides!


----------



## dodger148

OverDrive - do you rally with ASOC ?

That data sheet needs considering before you go diving in, on Talisman and Executives the tensioner end is by the cocktail cabinet so you cant get at it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 89358

Doger - No we have not got to an ASOC Rally yet.

The Author of the blind article had a Symphony. From my experiance with the sliding door blind on the Duetto - I would say you cannot do this without removing the whole blind frame, then you can remove the blind from the frame.

Sorry can't comment on the cocktail cabinet - you must be able to remove it somehow in the event of the blind failing. Perhaps a call to A/S is needed.


----------



## machra

*Blind Rattle - Overdrive*

Overdrive.

I was interested that you mentioned Airide suspension on your Duetto. I have posted a few questions regarding the fitting of the Airide system to a panel van conversion and its effect on the ride quality. I do not need the Airide to lift eh rear, as on most coachbuilts, however the Symbol is a very hard ride and I was wondering if Airides would cure it. I have had a couple of coachbuilt vans that have had Airides fitted and they are miles better for it, softer ride, less roll, etc, but no one has commented on a panel van conversion.


----------



## 89358

Hi machra

I did comment on a previous posting about Airides. I think the ride is harder with the Airides than without this is why the blinds rattle! 

When I first purchased the van there were no instructions about the Airides, so I did several runs locally without any pressue in them and then at 5-10psi increased pressure at a time. You certainly notice the cornering difference and the lean on roundabouts being far less pronounced. Also you don't tend to get sucked into airstreams from passing lorries so much. But the ride is firmer - I can't see how they would give a softer ride.


----------

